# Which firmware to download for nokia lumia 1520 ?



## WPZenith (Apr 15, 2016)

So which firmware am  I supposed to download for 1520 ? I looked out in Lumiafirmware site but there seems to be no listing for it


----------



## w.bogdan (Apr 15, 2016)

WPZenith said:


> So which firmware am  I supposed to download for 1520 ? I looked out in Lumiafirmware site but there seems to be no listing for it

Click to collapse



Strange, I see four


----------



## mrchezco1995 (Apr 15, 2016)

you need to know what version of the Lumia 1520 you have on hand...  There are 4 different versions (RM-937, RM-938, RM-939, RM-940). You should see that on Settings > Extras + Info or Settings > About... 

Don't even try to flash a different firmware variant on your 1520... You can brick your device by doing so ! 




Sent from Ponyville


----------

